
5 Gotchas of Defer in Go (Golang) – Part I - inancgumus
https://blog.learngoprogramming.com/gotchas-of-defer-in-go-1-8d070894cb01
======
inancgumus
What is inside?

* Deferred nil func

* Defer inside a loop

* Defer as a wrapper

* Defer in a block

* Deferred method gotchas

